# glass bedding



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

suggestions on types/brand of bedding compound. thought about accuglass but wanted the hive to make a suggestion....


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I use Acraglass Gel and have had great results.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I used marine tex from the local Westmarine store or any where else. Works good.


----------



## wilson.1968 (Aug 20, 2015)

devcon works great also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

